# Brushes



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bertie is now 6 months old and as his coats getting longer he is getting a bit tougher to brush. I've always used a slicker brush, just wondering now if there's any specific brushes for his coat type I should get? He's wavy and at his fur is like cotton wool/candy floss. 

Said Bertie (dirty!)


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Very interested in this also, we just have a cheap brush from home bargains which does the job for a quick brush but now Charlie's coat is going a bit nuts at 4 months I need to invest in a good brush and have no idea what to buy


----------

